# Where to add a vent on my smoker?



## meatstick (Dec 20, 2016)

I have a smokey mountain smoker. The only vent that I have is on top. I have a hard time getting good smoke. I bought a A-maze tube thinking this would help and so far it has not. It seems like burns out. My guess is that I do not have good air flow. I thought about buying a stove pipe with damper and cutting a hole of the side towards the bottom. This way I could allow air to flow from the bottom to the top. Would the bottom side be the right location or would it matter side vs back? Is a 5in hole to big?


----------



## smokinadam (Dec 20, 2016)

I have a gas smoking hollow and my amazen does not burn in it unless I Crack the door open to allow air flow but lose some smoke. I had to do this to cold smoke (as I only use it for that and the gas burner to start my charcoal chimneys).  I never thought to add a damper on the bottom side but that would definitely at airflow to keep it going.


----------



## meatstick (Dec 20, 2016)

Do you still get the smokey flavor if the door is left cracked? I thought about that but I figured a lot of the smoke will just be lost. It definitely a easier way to go if it works.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2016)

Some folks have drilled several holes around the top of the side walls to get uniform smoke distribution...  It also helps greatly with air flow...

I'd start with 2 1" holes on each side and see how that works for you...  drill more if needed...   A step drill works great for drilling in sheet metal...  Harbor Freight usually has them on sale....













GAS FIRED smoker.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 20, 2016


----------



## meatstick (Dec 20, 2016)

DaveOmak, I never thought about drilling holes at the top of the smoker. I wonder if it makes a different if they are at the top or bottom. In my mind I just assumed it made more sense on the bottom. I hate to drill a bunch of holes not to work.


----------



## meatstick (Dec 20, 2016)

smokinadam, I found this website. This might be a good way to add a vent to our smokers.

http://bbqsmokersupply.com/dampers.html


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2016)

$12.99 with the coupon....

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-piec...zIjoiMTIuOTkiLCJwcm9kdWN0X2lk
IjoiMzQ0NiJ9


Those dampers are pretty nice....  but....   one exhaust point will cause the smoke / heat flow to go to one area...   multiple small holes will force equal smoke / heat distribution....   refer magnets will work for plugging the holes if it is windy.....


----------



## smokinadam (Dec 20, 2016)

meatstick said:


> Do you still get the smokey flavor if the door is left cracked? I thought about that but I figured a lot of the smoke will just be lost. It definitely a easier way to go if it works.


my cold smoked hard boiled eggs had lots of smoke flavor with door cracked.


----------



## meatstick (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## jokensmoken (Feb 12, 2017)

I've done exactly that with mine. A cool thing to know is flat refrigerator magnets (the business card sized ones) work GREAT for adjusting the air flow...Just cover or uncover holes as needed.


----------



## red farr (Feb 12, 2017)

I cut a 6" hole for mine , there are different stove pipe fittings available i.e.  6" necks down to 5" or even smaller 6" to 4" , and then stove pipe for chimney length , when it's cold I use 4" pipe for the draw , in summer a 6" pipe works best , I wrapped paper towels around it for insulation and painted it black , use a 6" starting collar for the 6" cut opening.

I made the exhaust adjustable and light in weight so it's easy to work with. It's very efficient , in fact it works so well I'm using the 6" down to 4" seven inches tall this time of year for the draw , It'll burn wood or briquets or lump or any combination of them. I drilled it out making a shelf or a water pan/baffle and 2 cooking grates

Red


----------

